# 07 Grizzly 700 CV boot



## movingman (Jan 25, 2010)

My buddy went riding and tore his rear inner cv boot. We are looking to ride this weekend and he won't be able to order and get one in time. Can he use a universal boot from a parts store to replace it for now? Thanks


----------



## movingman (Jan 25, 2010)

My buddy ordered a new boot and was looking to replace it. 
He has torn 3 of the same boot in the last 6 months. He now thinks he may have been putting the cage(what holds the bearings) in backwards. Does the wider side of the cage go to the inside or outside of the cup? He has been installing it with the narrow side towards the outside of the cup.
I think this is wrong but I do not know with the grizzly. Any help is appreciated


----------



## bruteforcejoe (Jun 20, 2010)

*brute cv boot*

i ripped one on the brute yesterday, just wounder if any one could help me with a video of replacing one on the back axel and the throttle side. not sure how it comes apart. Do you need a tool to put the clamps on. Please HELP


----------



## movingman (Jan 25, 2010)

here is the link in the how-to's on the kawie forum 
http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=2389


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

We use to have pics somewhere about changing an axle on a grizz...

Here it is

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=22

not sure if it covers the boot or if its just replacing axle with axle but.... the threads there... lol


----------

